# What helmets fit like bell, not like giro?



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Its new helmet time. Ive been using bell helmets for some years now and they've been great, but I figured Id check out whats out there.

Every medium bell I've tried fits well. Every giro of any size fits very poorly, squashes my head front-to-back, or its so huge im swimming. I suppose that means bell helmets are more oval. 

Any other oval-ish brands worth checking out?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I have/had a number of Giro helmets and have had a few Bell helmets in the distant past. At this point I can't comment on their relative fits. I can say that among other brands I've tried on more recently, I found the interior shape to vary significantly between different models of the same brand. IDK if this would hold for Bell or Giro.

I have an oval head and found a few Bontrager and Spec helmets to fit me particularly well.


----------



## JackieTreehorn8 (Mar 12, 2016)

TSG Trailfox. Runs a little big though, prob want S/M


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Lately I've been using one of those sweat busters to keep sweat out of my eyes. Looks a little goofy but works well and the thicker pads actually made it more comfy. I couldn't use it on one helmet as that one's tighter front-to-back. 

Why do I say this? To get you thinking about adjusting by using thicker/thinner pads. At least a couple of my helmets over the years have had 2 or even 3 different sets to help make fitment better. You'd be using thin up front and thicker along the sides...or whatever. They sell sets for many helmets as replacements as well (often for much more than they're worth). Or if you're crafty, you could even make your own pretty easily with some foam and soft fabric.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Leatt helmets fit like Bell, good for my egg-shaped head. Giro's always left me with two big marks on my forehead if I tightened them enough. I've used both the Leatt 3.0 DBX and 2.0 and both fit well and are really comfy with their own 360 Turbine design to help against concussions (who knows if that stuff really helps or not, but theirs makes sense). Great company that seems intent on safety (Dr. Leatt developed the neck brace for MX and MTB).


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

I went to a Bontrager Rally MIPS after crashing with my Bell Super. It fits almost the same. My only complaint is that the Bontrager straps come from the upper shell where the Bell straps come from right above the ears.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Ummm, bell?


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Everyone’s got a different shape head, so YMMV.

I disagree with Leatt recommendation. I tried and fit me terribly. I think if I were to generalize you need to figure out the shape of your head and which category it fits into:

-	Round
-	Oval (forehead to back of head)
-	Egg (top of head)

And few in between. I would say based on my experience:

Bell – Round, Round-Oval
Troy Lee Designs – Round, Round-Oval
Leatt – Oval-Egg
Bontrager – Oval
Specialized – Oval

End of day you should really try on before buying. And also check if you in between sizes on each brand sizing chart, which could mean a tougher fit. If I had to take a guess, I would say Troy Lee Designs is closest to Bell fit based on my experience.


----------

